# FightBoard Advanced Treiberproblem



## Reigenspieler (8. Februar 2008)

Ich habe meine betagte Tastatur in den Ruhestand geschickt und mir ein Revoltec FightBoard Advanced gegönnt. Doch jetzt habe ich das Problem das sich die Makro-Tasten nicht einstellen lassen! Es kommt immer folgende Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich arbeite mit Windows Vista 32x

Ich brauch eure Hilfe  sonst kann ich die gleich wieder in die Tonne kicken


----------



## usopia (8. Februar 2008)

Hast du die Tastatur möglicherweise nach der Treiber-Installation an einen anderen USB-Port angeschlossen, als vorher? Das verträgt das Teil nämlich nicht.
Diese Fehlermeldung hatte ich selbst noch nie.


----------



## Reigenspieler (8. Februar 2008)

Nein, hast du auch Vista? (vielleicht liegts ja daran)

Edit: Ich erzähle jetzt einfach mal wie ich vorgegangen bin:
System heruntergefahren
alte Tastatur raus
Neure rein
neu starten
Software installieren
nix geht ^^

Außerdem steht unter Hardware/Tastatur immer HDI aber ich will doch Revoltec?
Ich hab die Treiber darauf mal manuell installiert... hat aber nichts gebracht...

Das schaut dann so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## usopia (8. Februar 2008)

jo, hab Vista Ultimate / 64 Bit und die Standard-Funktionen des Fightboard laufen sogar ohne Treiber.
Was du noch versuchen könntest, wäre im Bios nachschauen ob die USB-Unterstützung für Keyboards aktiviert ist.


> Außerdem steht unter Hardware/Tastatur immer HDI aber ich will doch Revoltec?


äh, da steht doch aber Revoltec...!? Das bedeutet zumindest, daß die Software korrekt installiert wurde, ich vermute eher ein (USB)-Anschluss-Problem, steht ja auch in der Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Reigenspieler (8. Februar 2008)

usopia am 08.02.2008 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> jo, hab Vista Ultimate / 64 Bit und die Standard-Funktionen des Fightboard laufen sogar ohne Treiber.
> Was du noch versuchen könntest, wäre im Bios nachschauen ob die USB-Unterstützung für Keyboards aktiviert ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, hab ich aktiviert. Und das Bild bezog sich darauf, nachdem ich den Treiber manuell installiert habe, nicht durch die Software.
ohne manuell installierten Treiber schauts so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt weis ich wenigstens dass das Problem an diesem Installation-ding liegen muss, oder? Und wenn, was kann ich dagegen machen?


----------



## Reigenspieler (9. Februar 2008)

Fällt niemandem mehr was ein?


----------



## usopia (9. Februar 2008)

welchen Treiber hast du installiert? Den neuesten (V 1.2) gibts hier zum runterladen:
http://www.listan.net/listan.net/index.php?StoryID=72&ArticleID=2408&teaser=
Vista auf neuestem Stand?
Funzt die entsprechende USB-Buchse ansonsten mit anderen Geräten korrekt?

sonst fällt mir momentan auch nix mehr ein.


----------



## Tibu (10. Februar 2008)

Reigenspieler am 09.02.2008 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Fällt niemandem mehr was ein?



Ich hatte die Probleme mit dem Z-Board.
Hab dann im Bios die unterstützung für USB-Tastatur und Mouse aktiviert.


----------



## Reigenspieler (10. Februar 2008)

ja, das hab ich alles gemacht
vielleicht hilft euch mein sysProfile



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann es sein dass das Mainboard die Tastatur nicht mag?


----------



## Reigenspieler (13. Februar 2008)

Bei Revoltec wurde jetzt anscheinend der Produktmanager informiert. Anscheinend nicht ganz unbedeutend...


----------



## Tripod (2. April 2008)

Reigenspieler am 13.02.2008 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Revoltec wurde jetzt anscheinend der Produktmanager informiert. Anscheinend nicht ganz unbedeutend...


Lösung könnte ein USB-HUB mit eigenem Stromanschluß sein (Kostenpunkt ca. 13 €), hat zumindest bei mir funktionert


----------



## Reigenspieler (6. April 2008)

Ich glaube Revoltec schweigt die Sache tot... Ich möchte euch vor der Tastatur warnen wenn ihr mal das Internet durchforstet findet ihr lauter Meldungen von Problemen mit dem Ding!
Ach ja das mit dem HUB hab ich schon probiert ^^
*NIE WIEDER REVOLTEC!*


----------



## Reigenspieler (22. Juni 2008)

OMG, seit kurzen ist's noch schlimmer geworden! Nach längerem Betrieb werden alle Tasten vertauscht und man schreibt nur noch nonsense!
Ich schreib das hier, da ich nicht will, dass sich noch jemand denen ihre Billig-China-Ware antut!


----------



## EmmasPapa (22. Juni 2008)

Reigenspieler am 22.06.2008 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> OMG, seit kurzen ist's noch schlimmer geworden! Nach längerem Betrieb werden alle Tasten vertauscht und man schreibt nur noch nonsense!
> Ich schreib das hier, da ich nicht will, dass sich noch jemand denen ihre Billig-China-Ware antut!



Mein FightBoard läuft seit fast 1 1/2 Jahren ohne Probleme


----------

